# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Почему не правильно смотреть мирские фильмы?

## Александра

Слышала, что смотреть мирские фильмы плохо.
Об этом говорит и христианство и О.Г.Торсунов не однократно об этом напоминал.
Причем, это касается не только триллеров или других сцен вожделения и насилия, а так же простых комедий.
Якобы мучается душа человека.
Почему?Каковы механизмы?

----------


## Александра

И если очень хочется посмотреть фильмец, что делать?
А если хочется смотреть несколько фильмов в день, несмотря на кучу дел?

----------


## Лена

Мирские фильны - майя  :crazy:  
Что делать ? Общаться больше с преданными и мантру читать ! Отхочется быстро )

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Просмотр материалистичных фильмов, также как и общение с материалистами сеет в наше сердце семена греховных желаний и у нас вследствие этого могут увеличится материальные желания или появиться вкус к ним. А практика сознания Кришны нечто противоположное, мы пытаемся искоренить материальные желания, по минимуму удовлетворять свои чувства и развить духовные желания. Но ни один гуру не требует при инициации "отказ от просмотра ТВ", это остается на усмотрение каждого преданного в связи с его духовным уровнем, устремлением и образом жизни.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Медитировать на мясоедов без проповеднических целей это дурная карма.Тем более когда фильм захватывает и человек начинает считать себя главным героем фильма.
Патита Павана прабху говорит:"-На что глазеем тем и становимся в следующей жизни."
Пища для глаз это цвет и форма.Так зачем допускать чтобы мирское входило в нас через уши и глаза?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Есть много вайшнавских фильмов!Смотрите их.

----------


## Галим

> И если очень хочется посмотреть фильмец, что делать?
> А если хочется смотреть несколько фильмов в день, несмотря на кучу дел?


смотреть сколько влезит,а когда обрыгнет,пойти занятся чем то духовным.

----------


## Эдвард

В обычных фильма люди наслаждаются тем, от чего преданные пытаются отказаться. И делают так, как преданные пытаются не делать. И так как в нашем сердце еще полно всяких греховных желаний, видя как их реализовывают другие, нам тоже может захотеться. Зависть, видишь как наслаждаются другие и тоже хочется  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Я много лет не смотрела никаких фильмов,но совсем недавно поняла,что есть фильмы, которые могут помочь человеку в тяжёлой ситуации или просто отвлечь от жизненных проблем.
Лучше на что-то отвлечься,чем сходить с ума от какого-то горя,когда даже успокоительные не помогают. Бывают такие фильмы,которые могут помочь,вот например этот индийский фильм
http://kinopod.ru/video.html?id=7878 там начало,конечно, тяжело преданным смотреть,так как оно совсем глупое,но потом фильм заканчивается очень вдохновляюще,особенно для какого-нибудь
несчастного человека. Там показывается как девушка осталась без ног,а мужчина всё-равно продолжал её сильно любить. В сложных жизненных ситуациях такой фильм может лучше
психолога помочь. Хорошие фильмы существуют.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Я много лет не смотрела никаких фильмов,но совсем недавно поняла,что есть фильмы, которые могут помочь человеку в тяжёлой ситуации или просто отвлечь от жизненных проблем.
> Лучше на что-то отвлечься,чем сходить с ума от какого-то горя,когда даже успокоительные не помогают. Бывают такие фильмы,которые могут помочь,вот например этот индийский фильм
> http://kinopod.ru/video.html?id=7878 там начало,конечно, тяжело преданным смотреть,так как оно совсем глупое,но потом фильм заканчивается очень вдохновляюще,особенно для какого-нибудь
> несчастного человека. Там показывается как девушка осталась без ног,а мужчина всё-равно продолжал её сильно любить. В сложных жизненных ситуациях такой фильм может лучше
> психолога помочь. Хорошие фильмы существуют.


Читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады!Они очень вдохновляют.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Механизм такой (из лекций старших преданных)
Когда мы смотрим мирские фильмы, наши органы чувств, соприкасаясь с объектами чувств, "залипают", незаметно происходит самоотождествление с героями фильма в зависимости от наших желаний или прошлых самскар (впечатлений, "отпечатков" в сознании). Это материальное самоотождествление СИЛЬНО ОТБРАСЫВАЕТ НАС НАЗАД  в духовном развитии. Таким образом мы "тормозим" в своем развитии. Вот почему это плохо.
Также, смотря мирские фильмы, в которых главной идеей является, как правило, наслаждение чувств (или просто "быть счастливым", причем о боге ни слова...), мы незаметно впитываем эти идеи. А ведь мы хотим избавиться от ложных идей. Получается, как "омовение слона". Сначала джапу почитал, в храм сходил, лекцию послушал ..., а потом фильм - и все! Опять "обсыпался" песком, как тот слон...

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Очень актуальная тема! :good: Расскажу свои ощущения.Когда я начинаю смотреть какой-то фильм, ум аж визжит от удовольствия.Но зато потом ум изнеможден, забываю обо всем, что хотела сделать. В голове какой-то вакуум. Лучше бы это время посвятить духовной практике! Поэтому я пытаюсь разговаривать с умом, привожу разные доводы. А вообще, когда есть какое-то дело, которое мне интересно, я вообще не вспоминаю про ТВ. Меня обычно тянет на ТВ от нечего неделания. Поэтому стараюсь занимать себя по полной!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Помню общался с одним преданным после выхода "Аватара". Эффект одинаковый был - с утра при джапе в голове картинки из фильма.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Должна быть какая-то пища для чувств. Если ее не хватает в обычной жизни, приходится "догоняться" фильмами. Эмоциональная сфера не должна запускаться, иначе чувства (ум) взбунтуются.

----------


## Лена

я в последнее время ни одного стоящего фильма не смогла найти ) единственный фильм, который заслуживает внимания - "Остров" 
так что и вкус к фильмам пропадает, народ радуется чему-то и восхищается, а мне по барабану  :smilies:  даже "Аватар" не понравился в свое время )

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Реальная жизнь намного интересней! Если она полна смысла высшего! А его дал Шрила Прабхупада. Кому скучно, приезжайте к нам. У нас каждый день интересен. Приключений, хоть отбавляй....
 
Счастливый Булан катается, чтобы почесать спину. Его выпустили из сарая.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Должна быть какая-то пища для чувств. Если ее не хватает в обычной жизни, приходится "догоняться" фильмами. Эмоциональная сфера не должна запускаться, иначе чувства (ум) взбунтуются.


Так легче оставаться смиренным, зная себя самого реального, чем практиковать искуственное отречение, а затем упасть и оставить духовную практику из-за сорвавшихся с привязи чувств (примеров полно все знают).



> я в последнее время ни одного стоящего фильма не смогла найти ) единственный фильм, который заслуживает внимания - "Остров" 
> так что и вкус к фильмам пропадает, народ радуется чему-то и восхищается, а мне по барабану  даже "Аватар" не понравился в свое время )


Но фильмы кармические лучше на форуме не обсуждать, пусть "скелеты" сидят в своем шкафу.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Счастливый Булан катается, чтобы почесать спину. Его выпустили из сарая.


Ой! А он сам на ноги то поднимется с такого положения? :shok:   А если скользко?

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Я тоже думала, что подскользнулся конь. Подумала, надо шипы на подковы надевать.  :smilies:  как людям на ботинки. От гололеда.

----------


## Анджи

> Так легче оставаться смиренным, зная себя самого реального, *чем практиковать искуственное отречение*, а затем упасть и оставить духовную практику из-за сорвавшихся с привязи чувств (примеров полно все знают).
> 
> Но фильмы кармические лучше на форуме не обсуждать, пусть "скелеты" сидят в своем шкафу.


Лучше "практиковать искуственное отречение"? :smilies: Лучше выпустить скелетов, что бы не переживать, что их кто нибудь найдет.
Несколько лет назад смотрел список фильмов рекомендованных к просмотру практикующим СК. Список состоял, если не ошибаюсь, из сотни фильмов. Список составил один из членов Национального Совета.

----------

